# Problem mit Format von Timestamp in MySQL



## DJHimmi (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Tabelle mit einem Feld vom Typ Timestamp. Jedesmal wenn ein neuer Datensatz eingefügt wird, wird der aktuelle Timestamp eingefügt. Aufmeinem Entwicklungsrechner wird der Timestamp immer in der Form "20050525140016" angelegt. 

Auf meinem Server auf dem das Skript laufen soll, wird der Timestamp jedoch *immer* im Format "2005-05-26 08:59:01" angelegt. Das würde ich gerne ändern, sodass auch auf dem Server das Format "20050525140016" genutzt wird. Könnt ihr mir sagen, welchen Parameter ich dafür anpassen muss ?

Wäre wirklich klasse, das ist lebenswichtig mein Skript läuft nämlich nicht mit dem anderen Timestamp format 

Danke 

Himmi


----------



## DJHimmi (26. Mai 2005)

Hi,

hab die einstellung net gefunden. Ich hab jetzt in meinem Programm einfach konfigurierbar gemacht was für ein Timestampformat benutzt werden soll 

Jetzt gehts 

Himmi


----------



## hpvw (26. Mai 2005)

Du kannst beim SELECT ein bestimmtes Format mit der Funktion DATE_FORMAT erzwingen. Wenn es sich in Deinem Skript "nur" um Datumsformatierug handelt, für die Du diese Form brauchst, solltest Du es ohnehin direkt im Query machen.

Gruß hpvw


----------

